# Uses for Old Arrows



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

So, I spent the day at the range yesterday, and found myself down to 4 good arrows, 2 cracked, and 2 needing refletched and renocked. I decided it was time to look into new carbons. I let the owner talk me into Eastons Flatlines...which by the way were awesome. I dialed in my 10yd pin, and tried my 20 yd pin (thinking it still might be close), and was 12" high at 20...

My 10 yd pin was pretty much good out to 25yd, and just a hair low at 35 yds. These shoot much flatter


Anyway that's beside my point. Now I have about a mismatched set of a dozen or so carbon arrows, and a closet full of mismatched old carbons and a few aluminums. Does anyone have any creative uses for old arrows? I'll probably keep a few for practice etc. I've made a few into pens in the past, which turn out kind of cool for the office, or gifts, but other than that, they'll just sit in my basement.

Does anyone need extras, or have a creative use?


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Your 10yd pin is high at 20 because of sight parallax. Your line of sight is not the same as the arrows line of flight. This becomes more evident the closer the distance between bow and target. Basically the arrow at 10 yds doesn't have enough drop to account for the offset between line of sight and line of flight. Remeber the arrow travels in an arc from the time it leaves the bow. So to set a 10yd pin with faster bows you have to set the pin on the arrows climb across the line of sight instead of when the arrow falls back across the line of sight like at farther distances.

As far as your old arrows. Check with local boy scout troops. I know the troops that i have taught archery too are always buying arrows to make up 
for the ones that are lost teaching the kids to shoot. Also I have given some to buddies in the past to use for stakes for their turkey decoys etc. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

I have used sections of old aluminum arrows in a pinch as a spile when tapping maple trees. Works pretty well but can be difficult to remove at the end of sugaring season.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a buddy that has a lamp he made out of a arrow shaft . He had a small 8 pt that he drilled a hole in the skull and put the arrow threw and mounted it to a plaque and put a lamp on the other end. Really cool.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Keep them and hunt frogs with them.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i found that 22 shells fit nicely in my old crossbow bolts, i cut them off just long enough for 15 rounds. makes reloading my 22 real fast and easy.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Old arrows also make great pepper plant stakes for the garden.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cut off the tip and hot-glue a large treble hook in it...makes a great icefishing gaff!!!


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

couple guys at work put them on their antenna of their truck, with some tape or heat shrink at the bottom to hold it on. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

JoeFish said:


> couple guys at work put them on their antenna of their truck, with some tape or heat shrink at the bottom to hold it on. Looks pretty cool.


i might steal that one!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

wave warrior said:


> cut off the tip and hot-glue a large treble hook in it...makes a great icefishing gaff!!!


Broken fishing rod makes a good one too...and you have a handle for it too


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have used old aluminum arrows to make bird or pigeon traps. The arrows are used for the gate. Basically a live-trap like a box with a one way gate.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

look great on truck attenna


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I might have to try the gaff thing for ice fishing! lol As for the antenna thing all my buddies have them on their truck (Bunch of ******* f$%^s) oh wait who am I kidding I have one on my truck


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I gave my nephew 11 alun. arrows and one for me as for an antenna on my Explorer. My inlaws love it when im driving down there long drive blasting Hank Williams
or Johnie Cash......................Rich


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

They make great garden hose guides so you don't break your plants pulling the hose to and fro, lol.


----------



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

Now that seems more like my style...


----------

